# Any Norco Threshold riders?



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey all, I am looking for any reviews from riders of the Norco Threshold. It sure looks like a decent package and would like to hear from anyone that can confirm this. :thumbsup:


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

I should also mention that I am looking at the alloy models. Can't afford carbon...


----------



## asphalt_jesus (Aug 13, 2010)

Seems okay. Geometry seems okay.

For me, the bigger question is how is the warranty service? Is the rear mech hangar a standard part?


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Not a huge dealer network, but they do have a lifetime frame warranty and std hangar. I would say that I am pretty easy on bikes though too. In the last 14 years of riding, I have never broken anything beyond repair, and just worn out a few bottom brackets and several chains. I guess my main motivation for this bike is that they offer a size 57, I seem to fall between the typical 56 and 58.


----------



## TomkDH (Jan 25, 2011)

kustomz said:


> Hey all, I am looking for any reviews from riders of the Norco Threshold. It sure looks like a decent package and would like to hear from anyone that can confirm this. :thumbsup:


Im currently riding the 2013 Norco Threshold SL. I know you mentioned your looking into the aluminum model but the carbon shares the similar geometry.

I noticed right away that i felt very comfortable immediately on the bike. The bikes geometry makes this a fun bike to ride around but also a capable CX race bike. The bikes handling is very good, I actually have been riding a mix of off road paths and full mtb trails on it.I like how the bike has a water bottle cage mount, which is extremely handy when out riding or training.

From what i've seen, Norco is a company that really focuses on making sure the customer is taken care of after the sale. There warranty seems top notch and they are at all the major cycling events helping out.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

TomkDH said:


> I noticed right away that i felt very comfortable immediately on the bike. The bikes geometry makes this a fun bike to ride around


That is exactly what I am looking for! Not a specific racer, but something comfortable for gravel, light trail, and occasional asphalt. Thanks for the feedback on the geometry as it certainly helps my decision process.


----------



## mtbmeister (Oct 14, 2004)

I have 2013 Threshold A1 that I have been using for training on gravel, pavement, and railtrail for the past six or so weeks. I have also used it to race. And will it's a little beefy, it's been great to have the disc brakes and the Shimano 105 is decent too. 

Norco is a very solid small Canadian brand. You can't go wrong for support and warranty with these folks and they have been in business for a long time.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Not understanding the term "beefy," as in being overbuilt or harsh?


----------



## mtbmeister (Oct 14, 2004)

Beefy as in heavy...My mountain bike is just over 22lbs and this is a couple of pounds heavier. Not harsh at all. Love the bike so far, except for changing the crappy Vittoria tires it came with.


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

mtbmeister said:


> Beefy as in heavy...My mountain bike is just over 22lbs and this is a couple of pounds heavier. Not harsh at all. Love the bike so far, except for changing the crappy Vittoria tires it came with.


Which model did you get?? A3?


----------



## mtbmeister (Oct 14, 2004)

I have an A1. Shimano 105 drivetrain, Hayes mech disc brakes. Wheels could be lighter as well as a few components. But this is more if a training machine for me so I am less concerned about weight!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I am looking for a training bike. Something for gravel grinds. Here is the issue I'm seeing.. I have a 140mm HT Yelli Screamy that is sitting at 26.5#s.

What is the training advantage of the A3 Norco? I've never road biked or CX'd.. but I want something for training. The Norco A3 looks great and I figured it would make a great training rig as I can go hit my local singletrack too.

Is the weight of the Norco going to be an issue given how light my race rig is?


----------



## mtbmeister (Oct 14, 2004)

A road or CX bike is a great tool for training to supplement your racing plans. It's great for a few things...extra saddle time not having to drive to a location, pushing bigger gears than your MTB, and riding gravel roads that are less travelled by negligent drivers.

In respect to weight, you have to look at it as a training tool that you're pushing extra weight. I have a 22ish pound s-works epic and my Threshold is 2-3lbs heavier than that. Not to mention the 5-7 lbs of clothing I am wearing to ride it here through the winter in Canada.

Not sure what kind of Singletrack you're riding but my threshold is best reserved for gravel, some road, and rail trail.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

I would be grinding gravel and then riding relatively smooth singletrack mixed with roots.. I won't be bombing rock gardens by any means. I have a bike for that.

From a training standpoint are the bigger gears the thing that trains the body? I am looking for a bike that will allow me to maintain a fast paced ride while cranking those big gears.


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

Also. Does anyone know is the A3 has a tapered head tube??


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

jkidd_39 said:


> Also. Does anyone know is the A3 has a tapered head tube??


It appears from the pictures on the Norco website that it is straight 1 1/8"


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

kustomz said:


> It appears from the pictures on the Norco website that it is straight 1 1/8"


I was afraid so. I think the Jamis nova is my next bike then.


----------



## mtbmeister (Oct 14, 2004)

Why use a cross bike in the rooty trails if you have an MTB. I don't really get that approach, but that's your call. The bike can handle a little but if it but isn't design for repeated use in that regard.

Of course the bigger gears will help your training. It forces you to work harder and use more power rather than spinning in smaller gears. It's pretty straightforward stuff really. And you can cover so much terrain with the cross bike, gravel being one if the best options!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

The trails I would hit would have an occasional root section but nothing nasty. 

With the big rings I could shred the trails. They are pretty much glorified bike paths for 75%.


----------



## egabou (Oct 1, 2012)

I test road the '13 Threshold A1 during the summer and it felt like a solid bike, albeit a little heavy. I never got to weigh it at the time, so it was just in comparison to the 22lb road bike I was riding at the time.

Norco's are awesome. On the west coast, the support is great and there are a ton of dealers around. One of my first mountain bikes was a Norco and I had it for about ten years before giving it to my nephew, who still rides it. 

I think the '14 A1 paint job looks slick and the black on black is very stealth. One of the reasons why I don't like brands like Cannondale, who really plaster the bike with branding. 

In the end, I chose to get a Felt F65X, but if my budget was in the 1600 range, I would have considered the A1 over the CAADX 105.

What did you end up getting?


----------



## el giova (Jan 10, 2014)

Hope this thread arrives on time!
I've been riding the 2014 Norco Threshold A1 for the past 8 weeks, and I agree with mtbmeister is a bit heavier than expected , mine is nearly 10.2 Kgs inc. pedals, the bike riding position its really comfortable and the carbon blades take the vibration away [kinda].
The 105 setup its really good apart from the non series chain, but this is an easy upgrade, the wheels feel a bit bulky, but you get over it quickly when you hit the trails, said that the gearing is great for cruising on the flat trails but once you hit a big slope its very heavy [no granny rings to help!]

I've got a couple of issues with the bike geometry as my big toe just overlaps the wheel and the chainstay clips my heel quite often. I'm 5'10 [1.78 ] and the best fit frame was the 54 [the 57 felt unreachable]

Not yer raced with it but fells race ready [weight apart]

Overall I'm quite happy with the bike


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

egabou said:


> I test road the '13 Threshold A1 during the summer and it felt like a solid bike, albeit a little heavy. I never got to weigh it at the time, so it was just in comparison to the 22lb road bike I was riding at the time.
> 
> Norco's are awesome. On the west coast, the support is great and there are a ton of dealers around. One of my first mountain bikes was a Norco and I had it for about ten years before giving it to my nephew, who still rides it.
> 
> ...


I'm going with transition's new rapture cx frame and hopefully a Shimano 105 build.

How heavy is that felt ?? I looked at them but there frames are usually considerably heavier than comparable frames.


----------



## EastPhilly (Jan 11, 2014)

Don't know if you got the Rapture yet, but I have the '14 Threshold A2 and like it a lot. I have only ever had a heavier XC mtb (GT Karakoram) and crappy walmart bike, so this CX bike is great to me. I do want to upgrade the wheels soon, as well as put some hy/rds on it, but that's about it for now. I've ridden it with road tires as well as on single track with the CX tires it came with. Rides well in both areas. I plan on doing some races next season and centuries on it. Should be a great bike.


----------



## hardly_stuntworthy (Sep 4, 2007)

I have the A1, 2013 edition with 105 and tapered headtube. I have taken it on some big rides on mountain bike trails and I have found it very rideable and comfortable. I was initially a little apprehensive on buying it as I had a road bike years ago and didn't like it, this however is a different ball game, very good to ride on the road, gravel and single trail. I have upgraded the brakes a couple of times, from BB7's to TRP hydro hybrids, the factory brakes the Hayes CX5s are rubbish, ok for the road but not for spirited stopping. The front tyre went for a Schwalbe Smart Sam in a 37mm and the rear a Schwalbe marathon plus for road and a lttle trail, it goes okay on the gravel too. Added more tape and a gel kit to the bars for more comfort and updated the stem, seatpost and added a Selle seat.

If I hadn't gotten this one it would have been the Focus Mares disc or Maybe the Colnago, but I prefer the industrial grade Norco, this ones a keeper, even with a couple of upgrades.


----------



## EastPhilly (Jan 11, 2014)

crazyjose said:


> I have the A1, 2013 edition with 105 and tapered headtube. I have taken it on some big rides on mountain bike trails and I have found it very rideable and comfortable. I was initially a little apprehensive on buying it as I had a road bike years ago and didn't like it, this however is a different ball game, very good to ride on the road, gravel and single trail. I have upgraded the brakes a couple of times, from BB7's to TRP hydro hybrids, the factory brakes the Hayes CX5s are rubbish, ok for the road but not for spirited stopping.
> 
> If I hadn't gotten this one it would have been the Focus Mares disc or Maybe the Colnago, but I prefer the industrial grade Norco, this ones a keeper, even with a couple of upgrades.


What brakes did you end up with? I am looking at the TRP Hy/Rds for my A2


----------



## hardly_stuntworthy (Sep 4, 2007)

Running the TRP Hy/Rds, from memory they were slightly cheaper from bikeman than TRP direct. They work well and so far have been trouble free.


----------



## mtbmeister (Oct 14, 2004)

crazyjose said:


> I have the A1, 2013 edition with 105 and tapered headtube. I have taken it on some big rides on mountain bike trails and I have found it very rideable and comfortable. I was initially a little apprehensive on buying it as I had a road bike years ago and didn't like it, this however is a different ball game, very good to ride on the road, gravel and single trail. I have upgraded the brakes a couple of times, from BB7's to TRP hydro hybrids, the factory brakes the Hayes CX5s are rubbish, ok for the road but not for spirited stopping. The front tyre went for a Schwalbe Smart Sam in a 37mm and the rear a Schwalbe marathon plus for road and a lttle trail, it goes okay on the gravel too. Added more tape and a gel kit to the bars for more comfort and updated the stem, seatpost and added a Selle seat.
> 
> If I hadn't gotten this one it would have been the Focus Mares disc or Maybe the Colnago, but I prefer the industrial grade Norco, this ones a keeper, even with a couple of upgrades.


Interesting that you had issues with the brakes. I raced mine in some really sloppy CX races this fall and I am still riding outside in the snow and ice (in Canada) and can't complain about them at all. Had to adjust on occasion, but nothing I wouldn't expect. Also, with the extreme cold we've had here, the rear seizes up and I can still stop from 50-60 km/hour with the front only no problem...


----------



## EastPhilly (Jan 11, 2014)

mtbmeister said:


> Interesting that you had issues with the brakes. I raced mine in some really sloppy CX races this fall and I am still riding outside in the snow and ice (in Canada) and can't complain about them at all. Had to adjust on occasion, but nothing I wouldn't expect. Also, with the extreme cold we've had here, the rear seizes up and I can still stop from 50-60 km/hour with the front only no problem...


I have the CX-5s as well. Not too bad, but I've never raced them. They feel ok, but not great. I am coming from crappy hydraulic on my mtb to mech disc on this and the crappy hydraulic was still better.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Good thread, I just picked up a 13 A3 for a deal I couldnt pass up.

Just plan on using it for training/gravel and regular adventurs(If I find a logging road ect)
The a3 is heavy, but for what im after I couldnt pass up 650.00 for a new bike with warranty. In the parking lot I found the brakes alittle week. but I have never used cantis so I have nothing to compare, only my avid hydros on my MTB.

It also has every fend/rack mount possible and room for two bottles. I Can see my self trying an extended ride mabye some tenting at some point in life.

I havent had a chance to ride it yet and its -30 right now and snow every where

Norco Is a solid company and build great bikes.


----------



## Druski (Jan 22, 2014)

^ I just picked up an A3 at the same price earlier this month... apparently the discount was an accidental Boxing Day sale holdover, it was priced at a lower discount on the tag when I got there but the LBS website still had it listed as 650 and they honoured that 

I have a CX(ish) bike currently (Kona Jake) which I'm using for commuting and recreational rides, love the ride but I was looking for something I can use to finally try out CX racing next fall, without messing around with my main commuter. The Norco looks solid, if a bit heavy, and has a cross-specific drivetrain which the Jake does not. And at the price I won't be too concerned about babying it so I can see what I can do in the mud.


----------



## aqteh (Oct 2, 2013)

The 2015 Threshold carbon looks pretty sweet. Anyone has more pictures of it?


----------



## mtbmeister (Oct 14, 2004)

aqteh said:


> The 2015 Threshold carbon looks pretty sweet. Anyone has more pictures of it?


Umm, yep, it is very sweet to look at and ride...hope this helps!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aqteh (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks mtbmeister! I do agree with you it looks sweet!

Can you take a few pics of the rear tyre/bb/chainstay clearance, FD internal wiring exit as well as from underneath the bb? 

Also, regarding the 142 x 12 rear hub spacing, is the front chainring being offset outwards to accomodate the cassette? 

Thanks in advance. 

On a side note, wouldn't your brake cables be better routed inside the fork and chainstays rather than outside, a.k.a mtb style, to be safe from snagging anything?


----------



## mtbmeister (Oct 14, 2004)

Perhaps these will help a little bit. I don't see that the chainring offset has been adjusted to account for the 142x12. The front and rear through axles are very noticeable in the handling, in a good way.

Also, not rear sure what you're suggesting in regards to brake cables. I've never seen a front brake cable on an MTB routed through the fork. Especially if there's a front shock. The rear brake and Di2 cabling is all internally routed, very cleanly. Not to mention the Di2 is fantastic, especially for CX racing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchy (May 12, 2013)

142mm rear hubs are actually identical to the 135 hubs in terms of cassette position. all they do is create a 3.5mm relief in either side of the frame and a slightly longer hub end cap so the wheel slots in easier than standard dropouts. (same as 150/157 downhill bike hubs)

as for the cavble routing, just about every mountain bike will take them inside the fork. CX bikes can vary though.. some run inside the fork leg, others run outside, but down the rear. both my 2014 Threshold and 2014 TCX run them down the back of the fork like this to prevent snags...


----------



## aqteh (Oct 2, 2013)

Yeah. Thanks mtbmeiser and mitchy.

With the limited pictures around online, I'm comparing between the 2015 Van Dessel Full Tilt Boogie (FTB) vs the 2015 Threshold. Both have through axle front and rear, full internal cabling, similar geometry etc. Of course with the option of removable, exchangable dropout in the FTB, but I don't see I will be going back to QR15 in the future.

Good thing that Norco designed the FD wiring to come out from the downtube, while FTB's is from behind the seat tube. Excellent choice since it prevents tyre muck from entering into your frame. Also, although the picture is a tad blurry, (I hope I am right) it seems like there is no mud shelf at the BB/chainstay area, which is similar to the FTB.

The downside to this bike vs the FTB is that in FTB the rear brake's cabling exits from the top of the chainstay vs Norco from the bottom. Having a cable exposed to the bottom of the bike would increase the risk of it snagging onto twigs, roots, rocks, other people pedals or knobbies etc, especially if it ran outside of the seat stays. Also wouldn't having a hole at the bottom weaken the chainstays since the bottom part is under tension? (to the Norco engineers I guess).

Since I don't have the detailed pictures of the cable routing for the Threshold's fork, FTB's fork has internal routing, which is very cool. Is there any cable routing tabs on the Threshold's fork?

I might be nitpicking here, but I think I will still go for Threshold rather than FTB due to the lower weight, sweet yellow paint scheme and LBS support. 

By the way, here's some pictures of cable routing inside of the frame.
















By the way, what's this?


----------



## mtbmeister (Oct 14, 2004)

So when you reference inside the frame, I thought you meant internal routing for the front brake through the fork. Not on the inside of the fork. Here's a pic of the fork for you...









There is one tab at the top of the left side that the cable is fastened to. That piece you have circles is just a Shimano tag/label that's on the cable. I could pull it off but figure it's not hurting anything being there. Not sure of the FTB weight, but mine comes in at 19.2 pounds with time Atac XC pedals on it. Only a half a pound or so heavier than my road bike that I replaced with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aqteh (Oct 2, 2013)

Are you using the Ultegra Di2 grouppie? Is the battery removable from the seatpost?


----------



## mtbmeister (Oct 14, 2004)

Yes, I have Di2. Apparently they changed the charging since last year as you don't charge that way. There's a USB plug on the little box underneath the handlebar that connects directly to a wall or computer. It's very strange to plug in a CX bike! Wish I could charge my legs line that before a race 😉.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aqteh (Oct 2, 2013)

What I meant was whether the di2 battery seatpost was a proprietary item to Norco and if I could change the seatpost without affecting the battery?


----------



## mtbmeister (Oct 14, 2004)

That's a better question for Norco, as I doubt it would be. The seatpost is decent though so why bother switching. There are other items to switch out if your looking to save weight. Such as carbon wheels and going tubeless.


----------



## aqteh (Oct 2, 2013)

Ok. Thanks mate


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

There are di2 barttery mount rubber inserts from Ritchey and other brands that allow you to install battery in any post you want....
http://ritcheylogic.com/road/seatposts/di2-seatpost-battery-mounts.html


----------



## aqteh (Oct 2, 2013)

Guys, I have tried to order the Norco Threshold 2015 but it seems like all dealers are out of stock. Any recommendations?


----------



## mtbmeister (Oct 14, 2004)

When I got mine it was one if the last available in it's size. That was in October. However, they were apparently going to be doing a second lot that would be available closer to the spring. I would be surprised if any dealers had stock of this bike currently. I would ask when they are producing a second run of them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aqteh (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks mate. Let me know when they are in. My dealer says that they will only be available end of next year. Lol...


----------



## P90Puma (Apr 29, 2014)

My brother has a 13' A2 (same as the 14') and the welds on the frame look much uglier than my '14 Giant TCX SLR 2. It is also much heavier though that is some due to the wheelset and groupset. 

The new 15' carbon stuff looks great.


----------



## aqteh (Oct 2, 2013)

Out of topic, but Santa cruz stigmata is out! WOOT! Things are just getting more and more interesting...


----------



## gmx (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm keen on picking up a 2015 threshold. Is there room to fit a bigger tire than the stock Clement 33s?


----------



## trevrev97 (Jul 19, 2009)

I run 38s on front and rear on Stan's Arch rims no problem.


----------



## gmx (Nov 12, 2006)

Great news - thanks! Do you think you could put a 1.75 front and rear?


----------



## trevrev97 (Jul 19, 2009)

I think that would be pushing it, I know you can run 40c on it, my buddy does it. and a 40 is roughly 1.6 inches.


----------

